
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (August 2017) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER,
your location, and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
superplussed
SEEKING WORK - remote / Berlin

I'm a front-leaning, full-stack developer that is living in Berlin. I am
American, and I have some conversational ability in German.

I have experience with every aspect of creating an application, from mockups
and UX design, to graphic design, to the full-stack implementation, to
deployment.

I've successfully built and sold a past start-up of mine, and have a great
deal of insight with product development. Because of this, I'm probably of
most value the earlier a project is in its life cycle.

Backend stack: Ruby on Rails, with DBs/data stores such as MySQL, Postgres,
Mongo, Redis, Elastic Search.

Frontend stack: I have experience with other frameworks, but at this point I
strongly prefer to work with React. I use current tooling (even with Rails
projects) such as ES6, babbel and webpack. I prefer MobX to Redux, but can
work with either. I am well-versed in current best practices, can build
responsive mobile-friendly websites, and code pixel perfect CSS and HTML5.

I'm also a graphic designer, which can be seen from viewing past and present
work on my portfolio.

Portfolio: [http://eatingthe.com](http://eatingthe.com)

Most Recent Project: [http://seedlang.com](http://seedlang.com)

Github: [https://github.com/superplussed](https://github.com/superplussed)

Email: jeremy@superplussed.com

------
krrishd
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Boulder, CO

I'm a developer + designer who's been building products for the web for ~5
years now -- I'm interested in work ranging from:

• building your next landing page ($500 - $1000)

• interactive prototype ($1500)

• a full-fledged MVP ($5000) for your next web product

\---

I <3 JavaScript (ES6+, TypeScript), React, CSS (Sass/SCSS), Node, among other
tech; I use whatever gets the job done, well. My resume is at
[http://itskrish.co/r.pdf](http://itskrish.co/r.pdf)

Past experiences include building production-ready front-end software for
SendGrid's Marketing Campaigns product, real-estate software for a multi-
million dollar revenue startup in Philly, starting an equity crowdfunding
platform (funded by RDV, Top 2016 College Startup by Inc.com, etc).

\---

I work flat-rate (split up into milestones) as opposed to hourly.

I'm also currently a student; for that reason, I'm fine offering heavily
discounted services for my level of experience.

\---

Contact me! krdh0184@colorado.edu // [http://itskrish.co](http://itskrish.co)
// [http://git.io/krish](http://git.io/krish) //
[https://linkedin.com/in/krishdholakiya](https://linkedin.com/in/krishdholakiya)

------
jeffmk
SEEKING WORK - US, Remote

\- Available September 2017 onward

\- Hourly or milestone-bid engagements

Backend developer specializing in three areas:

1) Early product R&D and implementation \- Given requirements, provide
guidance on scope and design \- Develop initial mockup, MVP, or product

2) Focused short-term problem solving \- Drop into an ongoing project to work
past specific problem area(s)

3) Automation \- Create processes to eliminate redundant or manual effort \-
Data processing and extraction \- 3rd party API integration

Tech stack is varied, but I tend to use: Server \- Linux VPS \- AWS \- Heroku

    
    
      Database
        - PostgreSQL
        - MySQL
        - MongoDB
    
      Backend
        - Python (Flask)
        - Ruby (Rails)
        - Clojure
    
      Front-end
        - React
        - jQuery/simple JavaScript
    

Site: [https://jeffkayser.com/](https://jeffkayser.com/)

Contact: [https://jeffkayser.com/contact/](https://jeffkayser.com/contact/)

Email: jeff plus hn at jeffkayser dot com

------
ssharp
SEEKING FREELANCERS - Remote

I am looking for a freelancer or set of freelances for hourly project work.

I am essentially looking for two skill sets, if you have both, all the
merrier, but if it's one or the other and you're still interested, please get
in touch!

1) UX/UI designer - help ideate and design areas of improvement on our website
and web apps that make our users' experiences as seamless as possible. For
this, we really need someone who understands both UX design concepts but is
also able to translate wireframe concepts into finished designs.

2) Front-end development - Primary purpose is to help implement javascript-
intensive A/B tests, as well as help turn design concepts into elegant
HTML/CSS. Experience with AngularJS (1.6.x) is an absolute must, preferably
someone who is already comfortable hooking into existing Angular code via
tools like Optimizely or VWO.

We are located in Cleveland, Ohio but there is no need to be located close to
our office!

If interested, please send me a message:

epifreelancercontact [at] gmail.com

------
tomzel
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a multidisciplinary designer specializing in UI/UX with a background in
branding and print projects. Experience: 12 yrs Location: Warsaw, Poland

Skills: - UI/UX - Wireframing - Branding - Print - Visual design

Portfolio: [http://www.zelmanski.pl](http://www.zelmanski.pl) Dribbble:
[http://dribbble.com/tomzel](http://dribbble.com/tomzel) LinkedIn:
[http://linkedin.com/in/tomzel](http://linkedin.com/in/tomzel)

Email: tomek@zelmanski.pl

------
throwaway_25349
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Citizenship: U.S.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, but open to a small amount of travel

Fourteen years of professional software development and architecture
experience in data analytics, data visualization, Android, web, finance, and
crypto-currency.

Looking for projects involving data analytics and presentation, reporting,
business intelligence, and web development.

I have worked for various types of companies: startups, wall street, and
mature startups.

I am aware that I do not work in a vacuum and so I always keep in mind the
business needs and the purpose of the work.

I'm available during US hours and have a flexible schedule.

I've been working with Python, Django, Javascript, and Angular for the past
few years, so that's where my strengths lie.

Keeping this anonymous. Get in touch for more information, a resume, and to
start a dialogue.

38816@notsharingmy.info

------
anon1094
SEEKING WORK | Memphis, Tennessee (Central Time) | Remote Only

Technologies: HTML, CSS (Responsive) JavaScript (Pure JS, Vue, jQuery)

Résumé/CV: [https://derickruiz.com/hire-me](https://derickruiz.com/hire-me)
Email: contact@derickruiz.com

\---------------

I'm a front-end web developer with a proven record of creating responsive
websites for companies like Uber, Hilton, Glasses.com, Kidizen, and more.

I actively collaboration with the rest of your team to implement battle-tested
UIs that meet your project's specific needs.

I'll be open for 1 ~ 3 projects for the rest of the year soon, and I'd love to
hear about your project if you need a front-end web developer with a heavy
focus on responsive styling.

Learn more at [https://derickruiz.com/hire-me](https://derickruiz.com/hire-me)

------
embrangler
SEEKING WORK

Location: Boulder/Denver, Colorado (CO), USA and San Francisco Bay Area,
California (CA)

Remote: yes

Technologies: python (Django, Flask, GAE), JavaScript (React, Vue, Node),
MySQL, PostgreSQL, AWS

Résumé/CV: [https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

Email: hn@uplift.agency

\---------------

Are you short on engineering staff? Get a proven team ready to move your
project forward!

Marius & Paul are former engineers turned freelancers. Uplift Agency is family
owned.

As experienced consultants and former founders, we understand tech companies.
Running a business is hard. You have to wear many hats. Let us wear the ones
we're great at!

We’ve worked with companies like ClearCare, NerdWallet, MIT, Humble Bundle
(W11), FlightCar (W13), Mozilla and more.

For more details, previous work, testimonials, please visit:
[https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

------
reubano
SEEKING WORK | American living in Tanzania | Remote Only | travel possible

Hi HN. I'm an MIT trained data consultant, open source contributor, and
speaker. I use data to help software companies improve their operations,
products, and services.

I also created two Python libraries (riko and meza) used by organizations for
ETL, stream processing, and data analysis.

Specialties: databases/APIs, automation, BI/ERP/CRM, screen scraping, and SPA
development.

Rate: $5k/wk

Tech stack:

* Python (Flask, SQLAlchemy, Pandas, Twisted)

* Coffee/JavaScript (Node, Express, D3, Leaflet, Mithril, Lunr)

* cloud (Heroku, DigitalOcean, AWS, TravisCI)

* DB (PostgreSQL, SQLite, Memcache, Redis, MongoDB)

Info:

* about: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/reubano](https://www.linkedin.com/in/reubano)

* portfolio: [https://www.reubano.xyz/portfolio/](https://www.reubano.xyz/portfolio/)

* contact: rcummings[@]nerevu[●]com

* SO: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/408556/reubano](https://stackoverflow.com/users/408556/reubano)

* talks: [https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5fKnSm4M_VWxdWRwNuXS...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5fKnSm4M_VWxdWRwNuXSxQ3TsYFG4C_l)

------
sergames
SEEKING WORK |Israel| Remote or relocation

Security Researcher

I was awarded personal certificate of appreciation from head of intelligence
force.

I was dealing with many projects in the field, including:

\- reverse engineering Microsoft Packet analyzer OPN to achieve generic and
easy to update parser for RDP transport

\- PT in windows enterprise environment

\-- user credential gathering

\-- development of attacking tools

\- revealing attack arrays

\- development of leakage methods between separated networks

\- Steganography research - Tool which can data thought ALL known anti-
steganography techniques

\- PT in PKI environment

\- Malware analysis

\- Windows Forensics

\- Filter driver development to protect against PHUKD

\- AV evasion tool for PT tools

\- custom crafted sniffers with actionable responses to gather access
(linux\win)

\- Web identity reveal through traffic coloring\super cookies\fingerprinting

\- Scraping(bypass many anti scrape techniques)

\- Modem for HTTP traffic through sound(air-gap communication with internet
detached computers)

\- Captcha auto solver

\- Many more...

Rates: 70$-150$ Hour

Email: sergey.malych@gmail.com

check my profile for more

------
colebowl
SEEKING WORK | Calgary, Canada | Remote Only

Hi! I'm a Full Stack Web Developer with solid experience building apps using
React.js, Redux in the frontend and Node.js the backend, I have also done a
lot of devops as well.

Are you...

\- Looking for a new feature developed or something finished off?

\- Looking for someone to provide some consulting/guidance on how to get a
project or feature started?

\- Looking for some devops support to automate a task or get a server
environment setup?

I can help with all of these thing and lots more!

If you're looking for any of the above or something completely different, I am
currently available <=15 hours/week and can start immediately. My full resume
as well as my contact details are available here:
[https://colebowl.github.io](https://colebowl.github.io). If you like what you
see, drop me a note and let's talk!

------
blueatlas
SEEKING FREELANCER - Washington, D.C. metro / Remote

We have developed a SaaS application that provides e-commerce capabilities,
product sales on a subscription basis, and recurring billing capabilities. The
application utilizes Stripe and the Stripe API (v3) to process payments.

Stripe payment processing is integrated and nearly feature complete. However,
Stripe Connect is not currently integrated. We are seeking support in the
following capacity:

    
    
      - Consult on best practices for Stripe integration, including Stripe Connect.
      - Provide implementation services for Stripe Connect
      - Potential review and remediation of existing Stripe implementation.
    

This engagement could be one or all of the above. However, our primary need in
in understanding Stripe Connect and the best approach to integrate it into the
application. We are open to other areas of advisement in the use of Stripe.

The application is built on top of a LAMP stack using concrete5 as the
framework. concrete5 is an MVC framework that is very similar to Laravel or
Symfony. We can provide any level of support and guidance to the developer for
both the framework and application.

Other ongoing opportunities are in the queue for continued development of this
application.

Contact: notify@blueatlas.com

------
dserban
Seeking Contract Work, on-site in the Eindhoven area (NL) | Remote OK

I am a strong software engineer who is passionate about large-scale
distributed systems and cares about producing clean, elegant, maintainable,
robust, well-tested Scala code.

Big Data / Core Skill: Apache Cassandra (DevOps, Data Modeling)

Big Data / Secondary Skill: Spark Streaming, Kafka (incl. KafkaConnect /
KafkaStreams / SchemaRegistry)

Big Data / Secondary Skill: Graph Modeling / Algorithms / Queries (with Spark
GraphFrames and Neo4J)

Programming Languages: Scala (highly proficient), Python (proficient)

Other Skills: Git, Docker, Akka Streams, Apache Ignite, Avro, Parquet,
Zookeeper, HDFS, ElasticSearch, AWS (EC2/S3/RedShift/DataPipeline/EMR).

Other Skills: Machine Learning with SparkML (Linear / Logistic Regression,
Decision Trees, Naive Bayes, Alternating Least Squares / Recommender Systems,
K-Means Clustering, Anomaly Detection, Frequent Pattern Mining / Topic
Modeling)

Professional Background (formerly): ETL Developer / Traditional DWHs /
Kimball's and Data Vault Methodologies

Solid experience working remotely.

All of my recent work history (8 years) is exclusively with startups.

Profile: [https://angel.co/dan-serban](https://angel.co/dan-serban)

My rate is EUR 75 per hour.

E-mail address in the profile.

------
Zjaaspoer
SEEKING WORK

Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now (just had a baby), but probably in about a
year

Technologies: angular 1, angular 2, es6, react, redux, react-native, webpack,
html5, css3, sass, scss, jade, node, php, building restful api’s, git, grunt,
jenkins, jira, mysql, postgres, redis, mongo, firebase, aws, heroku.

Resume: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2016/03/curri...](http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2016/03/curriculum_vitae_jasper_schulte.pdf)

Website: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl](http://www.jasperschulte.nl)

Email: You’ll find it on my site

Linkedin:
[https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte](https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte)

Rate: €85/hr

As a Javascript front-end developer, my main experience lies in enterprise
scale single page JavaScript applications (SPA’s), preferably built with the
Angular 1/2 or React framework. Beside that I have strong business development
and leadership skills. Having successfully built my own company from the
ground up and run it for 10 years, I know what it takes to build, lead, grow
and maintain a business.

------
finkin1
SEEKING WORK - Boulder, Colorado, NYC, or Remote

We are a 3-person full stack team. Our portfolio:
[https://stratosphere.digital](https://stratosphere.digital). Some recent
projects we've launched: [https://divvydose.com](https://divvydose.com),
[http://www.fitnessration.com.sg](http://www.fitnessration.com.sg),
[http://shoptwigs.com](http://shoptwigs.com).

Some of the technologies we're most familiar with: Web and mobile design, UI,
UX, iconography, illustration, design prototyping, PHP, Node.js, Meteor,
Python, Ruby, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Sass, LESS, Stylus, CoffeeScript,
WebSockets, AJAX, MongoDB, Redis, MySQL, Cordova, PhoneGap, React Native, iOS,
Android, Browser extensions (Chrome, Firefox, Safari), AWS, WordPress, Joomla,
Drupal, C, C++, C#, Java, Objective-C, Swift, QS/1, HL7, HIPAA.

We generally prefer to do fixed bid projects based on scope, but we also offer
hourly rates and monthly retainer options. Contact: via our website or you can
contact me directly at eliyah@stratosphere.digital.

------
jayliew
SEEKING WORK

iOS, 2x YC PORTFOLIO EXPERIENCE, LOCAL TO SF BAY AREA

\+ Location: SF, Mountain View, Palo Alto, San Francisco Bay Area, Silicon
Valley, CA, US.

\+ Technologies: iOS, iOS, iOS. Swift. Native. iOS.

\+ Education: Computer Science / CS / C.S. bachelors degree.

\+ Experience: I’ve worked for 2 YC companies to date (1 hardware, 1
software). I've also worked for publicly-traded tech companies as a contractor
and as a full-time employee.

\+ Soft-skills: No language or cultural barriers. I speak fluent and clear
"American" English and have years of customer-facing experience with both
technical and non-technical people. You’ll have no friction communicating with
me and I will collaborate with your current team just fine.

\+ Time zone: I'm can even be available locally in-person to sync with your
team face-to-face during normal US business hours (no need to wake up at 3am
remote team meeting.)

\+ Complementary technologies: Python, Django, jQuery, full-stack web, DevOps,
Redis, LAMP, SQL, Parse, Postgres, Heroku, Objective-C, Obj-C.

\+ Résumé / CV / LinkedIn / Resume: (sensitive info) Please drop me an email
and I’ll respond with PDF.

\+ Work authorization: Full work authorization + US secret security clearance.

\+ Satisfied free-lance clients reference list upon request.

\+ Email: jayliew at jayliew ¤ com

\+ Remote: OK

------
kamil_rafikov
SEEKING WORK - Russia, REMOTE

What can I do for your business? I live on the edge and I can push your
business to the edge by playing one of the following roles in your company:
business analyst, manager-architect, or developer-architect

My practical and theoretical background:

* web-based business software development with use PHP/Yii and related stuff; project management in startup environment; system software development with use of C++/Java and related stuff;

* sociology and culturology (including travels over 20+ countries and 70+ cities/towns on 3 continents, and also trekking in 4 types of mountains);

* low-level biology and medicine; general biology and wildlife management;

* education.

My CV: [http://kamil-rafik.com/docs/Kamil_Rafikov__2017.pdf](http://kamil-
rafik.com/docs/Kamil_Rafikov__2017.pdf)

My book about managing software startups for novice investors and businessmen:
[http://kamil-
rafik.com/docs/Basic_Rules_for_Managing_Softwar...](http://kamil-
rafik.com/docs/Basic_Rules_for_Managing_Software_Startups_by_Kamil_Rafikov.pdf)

Email: mailbox@kamil-rafik.com

Skype: kamil.rafikov

------
codez
=====================================

SEEKING WORK - Remote

=====================================

A front end developer with a huge passion for all things JavaScript and Front
End! Keen to help people solve problems and create cool things! Fortunate
enough to have worked with some big names and open to various types of
opportunity. Check out my code/site and hope to hear from you! Don't hesitate
to reach out, love a challenge!

\----------

Technologies: Javascript, ES5/6, React, React-Native, Redux, CSS, SASS/SCSS,
Stylus, Less, Webpack 1/2, HTML, jade/pug, CoffeeScript, gulp, grunt, Node,
Angular, Backbone, marionette, MEAN stack, Riot, TDD, HTML5 Canvas, GSAP, Flux
etc.

Resume: available on request.

Contact: [https://jh3y.github.io](https://jh3y.github.io) (needs some update)

Github: [https://github.com/jh3y](https://github.com/jh3y)

Codepen: [https://codepen.io/jh3y](https://codepen.io/jh3y)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/jheytompkins](https://linkedin.com/in/jheytompkins)

------
ioddly
SEEKING WORK - Houston, TX / Remote / Travel OK

Available from August 7th (next week) onwards.

I'm a full stack web developer doing everything from desktop Electron apps to
backends for mobile apps running on AWS.

I'd be happy to help with your next project whether it's working on a large,
existing codebase or building a user-facing product from scratch.

Here are some of the technologies I typically work with:

    
    
        Backend => Python/flask or django, node.js/express, go/gin
        Frontend => ES2015 JavaScript, TypeScript, React+Redux or riot, React-alikes (preact etc), SASS, Bootstrap
        Database => PostgreSQL, sqlite3 redis, RethinkDB
        Cloud => Docker, AWS, Google Cloud
    

But I'm not limited to them -- I've written everything from compilers in C++ &
Scheme to video games in Lua.

Shoot me an email at phil@upvalue.io or check me out further at
[https://upvalue.io](https://upvalue.io) or
[https://github.com/ioddly](https://github.com/ioddly)

------
BjoernKW
SEEKING WORK

Location: Rhine-Ruhr, Germany / remote. I'm fine with travelling as well
though.

Remote: Yes

IT consultant, web and enterprise software developer with more than 15 years
of experience.

I'm experienced in JavaScript, HTML5 (AngularJS / Angular 2 in particular,
recently Vue.js as well) and many other web-related technologies. I'm a long-
time Java / Spring developer and I have lots of experience with RDBMS as well,
particularly PostgreSQL and Oracle DB.

I help companies in terms of software quality and knowledge transfer: Test
automation (both on the front-end using tools like Protractor and on the back-
end with frameworks like JUnit and Mockito), continuous deployment, improving
collaboration within teams, training developers regarding best practices and
adopting new technologies.

Website: [https://bjoernkw.com](https://bjoernkw.com)

GitHub profile: [https://github.com/BjoernKW/](https://github.com/BjoernKW/)

Please contact me via the contact form on my website or send an email to
bjoern / at / bjoernkw.com

------
senko
SEEKING WORK - remote (Croatia, GMT+1)

Back-end developer (Python, Go, C, JavaScript if I have to) with 15+ years of
dev experience.

I've architected and implemented apps ranging from simple MVPs to fault-
tolerant distributed systems for real-time communication and media streaming.
I've worked with a number of startups and find the challenges of working in a
small dynamic (nay, hectic) environment, owning a problem and working up&down
the stack fun and exciting.

Proficient in: Python, Go, rdbms (PostgreSQL - use & ops), nosql (Redis,
MongoDB - use & ops), ops (Linux, web/db server deployments, high availability
setups, ansible), the usual dev stack (git, unit/functional testing,
continuous integration)

Worked on: [https://awwapp.com/](https://awwapp.com/) (YC StartupSchool '17
graduate, 200k+ monthly active users), Nokia N900 smartphone operating system,
Telepathy (real-time communication framework for Linux desktops) - more info
in my HN profile

Rate: $100/hr

Availability: part-time or full-time freelancing

Contact: senko@senko.net

------
pjungwir
SEEKING WORK - Portland, OR or Remote

I'm a polyglot, full-stack developer with 17 years experience. My specialties
are Rails, Postgres, Chef, and Angular/Ember/Vue, although I've done a lot of
Java and Python too. I am reliable, easy to work with, quick to turn things
around, and a good communicator. I can work solo or on a team, either as lead
or a team member. I value client satisfaction as highly as technical
excellence.

You can see some of my recent work here:

[http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio](http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays](https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers](https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers)

If you'd like to work together, I'd be happy to discuss your project!:
pj@illuminatedcomputing.com

------
GamingPro
SEEKING FREELANCERS - Remote (anywhere)

Recently launched Games/Betting (stealth) startup based in the EU is seeking
world-class software engineers. We are expanding the company’s initial offer,
building new real-time browser games. The company is seeking to grow the team
adding outstanding talent (full-time and/or contractors).

Senior Back-end Engineer (PHP) | $180k - $220k | Details:
[https://goo.gl/eo9kob](https://goo.gl/eo9kob)

Senior Back-end Engineer (NodeJS) | $180k - $220k | Details:
[https://goo.gl/ardSgY](https://goo.gl/ardSgY)

Senior Front-end Engineer (Angular preferred) | $180k - $220k | Details:
[https://goo.gl/CXqBrQ](https://goo.gl/CXqBrQ)

If you are up to the challenge, email your CV / GitHub / LinkedIn /
StackOverflow, etc… to: gaming.startup.eu+HN@gmail.com with the position you
are interested in as Subject.

------
mvid
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco - Remote OK - Travel Possible Experienced
software developer with a history in startups.

Proficient in:

    
    
      * Python  ['django', 'flask', 'google.app.engine']
      * Javascript  ['node','react'];
      * Clojure  '(compojure re-natal reagent)
      * Go {'appengine', 'aws'}
      * Haskell, Prolog (and other esoterics)
    

We've helped entrepreneurs develop their MVP, as well as large companies
develop core features. We provide services such as feature development,
engineering management, product management, and software auditing.

Previous engagements include 2U, Fuze, Shift, Sosh, Getaround, Codecademy,
Factset, Wakemate, drip.fm, and Swiftstack, among others. Currently
represented by [http://www.10xmanagement.com](http://www.10xmanagement.com)

For more info see our page at [http://turbines.io](http://turbines.io), or
talk to us at hn@turbines.io

------
dovin
SEEKING WORK / remote / Seattle

Hey there! As a programmer the past five years I've written code and designed
products for startups, universities, and open-source web-based projects.

Past experience includes working with researchers to create an NSF-funded
serious game, bringing desktop and phone apps with a shared React codebase and
API to market, building a proof-of-concept data collection and analytics
dashboard with a Django backend.

Technologies: * Javascript: Node.js, ES6, React, Redux, D3, Coffeescript,
Node, React Native * Python: Flask, Django, Selenium, REST frameworks * Misc:
Ubuntu, MongoDB, SQL

Github: [https://github.com/dovinmu](https://github.com/dovinmu) Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rowancopley/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rowancopley/)

Get in touch through my Gmail account rowan.copley.

------
michaeljpetrie
SEEKING WORK Location: Japan Remote: Remote only

MICHAEL J PETRIE - FULL STACK iOS DEVELOPER

\- I turn your ideas into reality, quickly!

\- I develop for both Front and Back End using Swift, which makes for huge
time savings without sacrificing quality.

\- I've been in the programming game for well over ten years, and care about
quality at a level that most other developers simply cannot.

\- I provide a legally binding contracts and detailed schedules, so you can
plan your project with the faith that it WILL be completed ON TIME.

\- I approach development from the Users point of view. Client and User
satisfaction is everything!

\- I can also take care of server administration, 3rd party API integration,
CMS, and UI design.

Please don't hesitate to get in touch to discuss your project -
me@michaeljpetrie.com

------
jknightco
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Willing to Travel [US/EU]

Need an Android app? Already have an awesome iOS app? I can help.

I'll take your iOS app and prepare everything you need to port it to Android
in just a few short weeks, then handle development from the first line of code
to first app download—or assist you and your team as you build everything
yourselves.

Send me an email at james@pembroke.studio and we can begin porting your iOS
app to Android ASAP. I only take on one project a month, and my next available
engagement starts Monday, August 28th.

Not ready to get started, but still have some questions about porting to
Android? Send me an email at and we'll get you pointed in the right direction.
I can also train your existing developers to build modern, fast, and highly
testable Android apps.

Site: [http://pembroke.studio/](http://pembroke.studio/)

Email: james@pembroke.studio

Keywords: Android, iOS, port, porting, mobile, development, design, UX,
product, remote, iPhone, native

------
mcrider
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Toronto

I'm a full stack web developer with 11+ years experience building interactive
web apps and marketing sites for organizations large and small. I spent the
last two years working for one of Canada's leading brand agencies as their
sole developer, after years of work in the agency world and in academia. I
have a love (and good eye) for design, and can work in a large variety of
development environments. Currently I tend toward Node.js/Vue.js/AWS in my
projects but choice of stack is always an open discussion.

I consult through my company Typewriter Software
([https://typewriter.software/](https://typewriter.software/)). More
background on me personally can be found at
[http://matthewcrider.com/](http://matthewcrider.com/).

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - Based in Cologne, Germany, remote or Europe preferred

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

Contact me on Freenode IRC (nick Kliment) or by email at kliment@0xfb.com

------
xtrimsky1234
SEEKING WORK - Remote (USA)

Location: Albany, NY (can travel from time to time to Boston or NYC)

Full-Stack Web Developer

Resume/CV:
[https://files.pervychine.com/andrei_pervychine_resume.pdf](https://files.pervychine.com/andrei_pervychine_resume.pdf)

Expertise: PHP (Laravel/Symfony2/Code Igniter), Javascript (AngularJS, a bit
of ReactJS & Vue.js), Linux Administration or AWS

Rate: 75$ / hour

Availability: 40 hours per week, 9-5 EST

Language: Fluent and no accent in all 3: English, French, Russian

Contact: andrei.pervychine {AT} gmail.com OR (646) 820-2537 (only direct
company employees, recruitment agencies will be reported as spam)

My name is Andrei Pervychine, I'm a Full Stack Senior developer with a
Master's degree, and a lot of experience with Mobile Technologies. I'm a
generalist that can get you from a PSD file to a website/mobile app built
using the latest tech, clean code capable of scaling to a million users and
take care of the hosting (Apache setup, AWS).

------
ifdattic
SEEKING WORK - Remote (GMT+2)

Building software applications is as much about coding as it is about
understanding and solving the actual business problems!

I'm a Zend & SensioLabs certified web developer / consultant with a focus on
solving business problems and adding value through product optimisation. This
can be done in many ways: creating a new application, suggesting an action
plan or architecture, optimizing current set-up / architecture / applications,
etc.

At the moment my technology focus is on PHP, Symfony, AWS, MongoDB, MySQL,
APIs, JavaScript, Vue, Node.js, and Docker. I also care a lot about security
(InfoSec), performance, quality, best practices & continuous learning. You can
contact me for projects at [http://ifdattic.com](http://ifdattic.com)

Few of the problems I solved for my clients:

    
    
        * optimize infrastructure to reduce costs by $10000+ per year
        * custom applications for improving work flows (document 
          submission, sports coaching, inventory system, etc.)
        * teaching students how to create web applications
        * set up coding standards, testing practices,
          development environment, fix security vulnerabilities,
          document inner workings of an application
        * implement CAS authentication for Single Sign On (SSO)
        * implement direct file upload to AWS S3
        * implement secure file download from AWS S3
        * profile and optimize performance
    

Website: [http://www.ifdattic.com](http://www.ifdattic.com)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic](http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ifdattic](https://github.com/ifdattic)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/ifdattic](https://twitter.com/ifdattic)

------
autokatalyst
SEEKING WORK - New York / Remote

Available for the following:

* Full-Stack Web Development (sample: [https://www.liftd.io](https://www.liftd.io), [https://www.parttimer.io](https://www.parttimer.io))

* Data Science/Business Analytics

* Quantitative Risk Management (HFT/systematic trading)
    
    
      - extensive experience developing regulatory/operational/trading risk management tools in quantitative finance.
    
    

I enjoy solving business problems with software. I enjoy diving into various
domains and building solutions that have a material impact on the bottom line.
One of my best performing projects (continues to save millions annually)
required 70% digging into a problem domain and 30% coding.

I've used a variety of tech stacks, but my go-to has been python across the
board (flask, sqlalchemy, pandas, scikit-learn, etc) + MySQL + html/css/js

Contact: contact[at]autokatalyst.com

------
adamqureshi
SEEKING FREELANCER. Prefer NYC. Remote possible. BASED IN USA. 1099 gig based.
Hourly.

You work with brand(s) direct. Lotta baby sitting BUT we bill for it. I am
looking to launch this service in September but want to start getting possible
resources in place now. I am developing a service for existing clients. We
work on a consultancy model. Seeking freelancer to help brands with listings
on amazon. Building comprehensive strategic plan to help grow Amazon presence.
Search engine optimization (SEO) and Search engine marketing (SEM) on Amazon
(AMS) New product and brand launch services

Comprehensive channel strategy (wholesale, retail and hybrid)

    
    
            •        Customer feedback utilization
            •        Organizational analysis and planning
            •        Channel launch management
            •        PIM recommendation and setup Alexa skills development
    

adam@qureshimedia.com mention HN / AMAZON

------
clarkema
SEEKING WORK - Remote, travel possible depending on location and duration.

Location: North-east UK

What I do: CTO for small business / non-technical entrepreneurs

In the past I've run large-scale Debian installations doing devops before it
had a name, and been responsible for servers in Antarctica. I have experience
with a wide range of different Unix tools and technologies, at various levels
of the stack. This gives me the ability—and the perspective—to pick the best
combination of tools for any particular project, rather than simply treating
everything as a nail because all I have is a hammer.

I specialise in working with non-technical entrepreneurs and providing a "CTO-
as-a-service.” I take care of the technical side end-to-end, leaving you free
to work on your business, rather than worrying about servers and databases.

Current projects:

* Improving the rendering accuracy of a web snapshotting service by migrating from a Node+PhantomJS build system to Elixir+Chrome.

Previous work:

* School data processing app (Elixir/Phoenix, PostgreSQL)

* Custom data dashboards (R, Geckoboard)

* High-reliability, long-term timelapse platform for inaccessible locations. (FreeBSD, Arduino, Python, Shell)

* Migration of existing Node.js+Firebase service to Golang+PostgreSQL on AWS

* Feasibility study investigating the possiblility of writing custom code to interface with a biometric timeclock (Common Lisp)

* Proof-of-concept hardware development for projects linking the physical and virtual worlds in real time (Arduino, Node.js)

Buzzwords: Debian, Ubuntu, AWS, PostgreSQL, Perl, Common Lisp, Ruby, Go,
Arduino / AVR, Elixir / Phoenix, FreeBSD

Got something you think is a good fit? Drop me a line at mike -at-
lambdafunctions -dot- com

------
Zak
SEEKING WORK - remote, short to medium term projects - zak.wilson@gmail.com

I make software - mostly full-stack web development and HTTP APIs, but I'm
adaptable. I have some interest in artificial intelligence and machine
learning. I have a little experience making Android apps, and my open-source
Android app Ceilingbounce has happy users.

I can do stuff that's harder than basic CRUD apps. Stuff I know well: Clojure,
Ruby (with or without Rails), Python, Django, Javascript, Lua, PostgreSQL,
MySQL, SASS, responsive CSS.

Other stuff I've used for something non-trivial at least once: Common Lisp,
Scheme, Java, SASS, C, PHP, Haskell, Bash, Perl, MongoDB, Mirah, Android
development with Clojure. Yes, I can probably pick up that language or tool
you're using that nobody has ever heard of.

Github: [https://github.com/zakwilson](https://github.com/zakwilson)

------
fnbr
SEEKING WORK - Remote preferred - Based in Edmonton, AB, Canada. Willing to
travel.

Machine Learning Engineer, focusing on image recognition & NLP

Technologies: Python, PyTorch, Tensorflow, Keras, Flask, Bash,

Linux, Postgresql, MySQL, HTML, CSS, Git.

Github: [https://github.com/finbarrtimbers](https://github.com/finbarrtimbers)

Email: finbarrtimbers a-t gmail dot com

Site: [https://Finbarr.ca](https://Finbarr.ca)

I specialize in developing machine learning proof-of-concepts for small and
medium size companies, and advising small companies on how to implement
machine learning. I have significant experience mentoring teams without ML
experience and bringing them to a spot where they can maintain & buid on
existing systems. I focus on image recognition and NLP problems.

I have several published papers using NLP in an applied setting, which you can
see on finbarr.ca/dedup.

------
antoviaque
SEEKING FREELANCER -- REMOTE OK. Open Source developer on Open edX (OpenCraft
- Remote/worldwide company based in Berlin)

Development specialized on the free software project Open edX, used by many
universities and companies to run online courses. See edx.org, stanford.edu or
fun-mooc.fr for examples of Open edX instances. We are a team of thirteen
developers, working remotely from Europe, North America, Asia, Russia &
Australia. The company is not affiliated with edX, but contributing and
working with them on various projects. This is a full time position, were you
would be able to work remotely from where you want, as long as you have a good
internet connexion. : )

It's a large Python/Django codebase, with good code standards and architecture
(a lot of the edX engineers come from MIT). You would work on different
clients contracts using the platform. The clients list/references include
Harvard, edX themselves, the French government, and various startups &
universities currently running their own instances, or looking to create one.
Tasks are varied, from developing developing core platform features, custom
exercises and tools for specific courses (XBlocks), customizing and deploying
instances, working on both client/server sides, etc.

Most of your work is published as free software (Open edX is released under
the AGPL license, which requires clients to release modifications under the
same license), and you would also contribute to the free software project,
pushing some of your developments upstream through pull requests, contributing
features, documentation or help on mailing-lists.

Stack: Python/Django, Ansible, AWS/OpenStack, Debian/Ubuntu, JS, HTML/CSS,
MySQL, MongoDB

Interview process: a 30 minutes Hangout with a (simple) coding exercise.

To apply, fill this form: [http://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-
developer/](http://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-developer/)

------
nadc
SEEKING WORK - Remote

———

Senior Designer (UI, UX, Front-End Development) and Team Lead with over a
decade of experience.

———

Location: Currently in San Francisco (UTC-8), but location can vary.

I build value through design. I don’t just advocate the user, but also the
team that has to build, support and scale the product. Learn more about my
ethos & values at: [https://nad.is/about](https://nad.is/about)

I’ve designed and developed for the web, mobile web, responsive web, native
mobile apps, native desktop apps, games and more recently VR & AR. View my
portfolio at: [https://nad.is/building](https://nad.is/building)

Outside of product design, I also do branding, creative direction and
marketing.

Have an interesting mobile, web or Unity project? Let's talk.

Web: [https://nad.is](https://nad.is)

Email: hello [at] nad.is

------
stephenr
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote - Designer

I’m looking for an independent/freelance designer. I run a small consulting &
development company, and we occasionally have need for ‘design’ type work on
both internal and client projects. It’s not enough to warrant a full time
position, but I need to be able to rely on someone when we do need something
done.

Sometimes this will be small jobs to fix/adjust something that a client’s
designer provided. Other times it will be start-to-finish design on large
projects.

Ideally, I’d like you to be able to handle any of the following:

\- Rough sketches of ideas (could be on paper or digital)

\- Conversion of paper sketches (either yours or others) into digital sketches

\- Creating vector artwork to allow scalable designs

\- Converting existing bitmap artwork into vectors

I’m sure there will be other things I’ll ask about, but that’s the key things
that I’m trying to get done recently/right now.

To clarify: this isn’t a one-off job, but it isn’t a full-time gig either. I’m
looking for a designer I can depend on to get jobs done in a reasonable time-
frame, when I need it. How that works in terms of billing is pretty flexible.

I don’t mind where you live or where you work from. If you’re living
in/visiting Thailand, I’d love to catch up for a coffee, but otherwise I’d
expect to converse via email, IM or VoIP calls.

I _might_ consider small agency type companies for this, _IF_ you can
guarantee me I’ll have direct access to one or two consistent designers, and
not just a black box of ‘design magic’ with a PM in the middle playing Chinese
whispers.

If you’re interested or just want to know more, email me
stephen@koalephant.com

Edit: _PLEASE_ make sure you mention seeing this post on HN, because honestly
I'm looking at an email right now that I can't tell if it's a response to this
post or random-chance spam.

------
nikon
SEEKING WORK - London, UK / Remote / Sometimes in Toronto

I'm a senior developer who enjoys translating business requirements into
brilliant, reliable and secure software. I'm "full stack" but hate doing CSS
if I'm honest. I've been doing quite a bit of DevOps the last few months.

Stuff I've done this year:

    
    
      * Node/Java/C#.net core backends
    
      * Microservice architectures
    
      * React/Redux SPAs
    
      * DevOps with Kubernetes (Azure/GKE/AWS all in 2017)
    

I'm consulting beginning this month and can help with small things or take on
full projects - just send me an email.

Contact: sean[at]bloor.io

Github: sjdweb

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/seandrumm/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/seandrumm/)

------
pknerd
SEEKING WORK - Remote.

Looking for freelance gigs related to web scraping, automation and Web
Development.

I use Python for scraping/automation and Web Development and PHP Laravel for
Web App development.

Check my details at:- [http://adnansiddiqi.me/](http://adnansiddiqi.me/)

I also blog at [http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me](http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me)

Contact: kadnan(at)gmail.com

------
seanwilson
SEEKING WORK | FULL STACK DEVELOPER | REMOTE + EDINBURGH, UK.

Freelance full stack software developer with over 10 years experience
including a PhD in software verification offering:

\- _Web app development:_ JavaScript (Node.js, TypeScript, AngularJS, jQuery),
Python (Flask, Django), Java, PHP (WordPress)

\- _Mobile app development:_ Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova

\- _Cloud hosting:_ Creating scalable apps that run on Heroku and AWS

\- _SEO:_ On-page audits with the technical expertise to make the required
changes

\- _Code quality:_ Reducing defects in existing projects by integrating test
suites, staging + development environments, Continuous Integration, planning
boards and code reviews

Portfolio and more information available at
[https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org).

Contact sw@seanw.org for more details.

------
cascada
SEEKING WORK

Remote: yes

Location: SE Asia

Languages (primary): Ruby, Python, Haskell, C#, Rust, Elixir;

Languages (secondary): Perl 6, Java, Assembly, Scala, SQL, JavaScript, Idris;

Email: me@alexmaslakov.me

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-sites: [http://gildedhonour.com](http://gildedhonour.com) (CV, contacts,
projects) =================================================

I've been a freelancer 5 out of 7 years. I've mostly built web and desktop
applications, and a bit less mobile ones. Data science/big data/machine
learning and cyber security are areas that interest me as well. I'm up for
freelance/remote jobs, preferably, big and long-term.

------
justboxing
SEEKING FREELANCER, San Francisco, Remote OK

Required Skills: Mobile and Web UI/UX Designer / Front-end Developer with
HTML, CSS, Javascript, Responsive design, clean code skills.

I soft-launched a curated job-board in April =>
[http://www.visaok.in/](http://www.visaok.in/) Traffic steadily growing
organically, but UI needs work, esp. on mobile devices.

About the Work

    
    
      - Budget = 2,000 USD fixed price (room for flexibility but not much)
      - Need the following static web pages templates developed in a mobile-first responsive way using HTML, CSS and Javascript etc
    
       1) Site Home Landing Page 
       2) Jobs Listing Page (with search filter form & email alert form) 
       3) Single Job Post Page 
       4) Post a Job Pages ( 3 tabs / panes) 
         4.1 Post a Job 
         4.2 Preview the Job 
         4.3 Finish and Pay.
    
       Nice to have, if you can fit it within the budget
       5) Blog Posts Listing Page (with search filter form)- I will provide wireframe 
       6) Single Blog Post Page - I will provide wireframe    
       

The goal is to take the static pages you develop using the wireframes I
provide, and update the existing site theme so the server side code is wired
up.

Here's how this works.

You:

    
    
      1) Look at my Budget and see if this is something you would take on (I know it's low for some peeps, but I'm bootstrapped too.).
      2) If you can work within my budget, shoot me an email to theblogdoctor (at) gmail with "HN" in subject 
      3) Include details about yourself, with links to past work etc. No 1 liner emails please.
      4) Wait to hear from me in 3 - 4 days
      5) If you've already worked on building a job board, that's a huge +, let me know...
    

I:

    
    
      1) Will provide wireframes to everyone who contacts me, if you say you can't price it with just the info above.
      2) Will review and vet applicants.
      3) Will respond to everyone who contacted me, by Sat, July 5th on way or another.

~~~
justboxing
CORRECTION: I meant 'Sat, August 5th' in the last line.

------
dustanbower
SEEKING WORK - Remote, US-based

Remote: Yes (have worked exclusively remotely for past 6 years)

Willing to relocate: No

I've been doing full-stack work for the past 6 years, with Python and Django
on the back-end and HTML, CSS, JavaScript, and jQuery on the front-end. I've
also worked with the Django REST Framework and React.js. I'm intimately
familiar with schema and data migrations, including migrations between Django
projects. I've worked extensively with startups and with distributed teams and
am open to occasional travel.

Résumé:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8b4x4qzEFAOS0FFb1NhcDBOVk...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8b4x4qzEFAOS0FFb1NhcDBOVkE)

Email: dustan.bower at gmail

------
ysubach2
SEEKING WORK | USA, Canada | Remote OK, Will travel - HIPAA compliant cloud
solutions

We are a small team helping digital health companies achieve safety and
regulatory compliance (HIPAA) in the cloud environment. Can work with small
startups to bigger companies.

We'll perform a fixed-price assessment and outline concrete roadmap to HIPAA
compliance for your web or mobile application. Our recommendations are based
on leading industry security practices and standards. We have experience with
major cloud infrastructure providers (AWS, Google Cloud, Azure) and
application platforms.

Feel free to email me at yuri [at] dekses [dot] com or visit web site
[https://www.dekses.com/](https://www.dekses.com/)

------
fuzzy-logic
SEEKING WORK

Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: yes/exclusively

Willing to relocate: No, remote only please.

Fuzzy Logic - DevOps Process Consulting - Linux Systems Administration -
Network Management

I help companies save money, time, and agony through extensive automation -
infrastructure deployment, code-checking/deploy, CI/CD - and good-practices
for on-premise or public cloud management.

Let's have a conversation about where your business is going and what we can
do to get you there.

Contact Fuzzy Logic or its principal Lee Whalen:

\- [[https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/](https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/)]

\- hnhireme (at) fuzzy-logic.org

\- [https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/file/Lee_Whalen_Resume.pdf](https://www.fuzzy-
logic.org/file/Lee_Whalen_Resume.pdf)

------
saltydogdev
SEEKING WORK :: REMOTE :: Portland, Oregon :: Full Stack Mobile Development

I am the Salty Dog: a sturdy, weather beaten crew member who stands at the
prow of your ship, guiding you safely through the rocks.

Achieve better outcomes through experience, communication, and risk
management.

Mobile: Design, Coding, QA, Java, C#, Objective-C, Xamarin, Typescript, C/C++,
Azure, AWS. Back End: Azure, AWS, C/Net, Node JS, DynamoDB, SQS, S3,
Cloudfront, Cosmos DB, Azure Mobile Apps, Azure Functions

25+ years experience, 7 years mobile development.

How can we help?

saltydogtechnology.com/blog
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/curtisshipleyandroidios/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/curtisshipleyandroidios/)
curtis@saltydogtechnology.com

------
chrishn
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Manchester, UK based)

I'm a Freelance Full Stack Developer. Comfortable with all aspects of web
development, front-end, back-end and DevOps.

My chosen stack/technologies:

● Laravel, PHP, MySQL, Nginx, Ubuntu (w/ Ansible)

● JavaScript, jQuery, React, Vue.js

● HTML5, CSS3, Sass, Bootstrap

My portfolio can be found here -
[https://chrisloftus.co](https://chrisloftus.co)

My GitHub has a small React Native (iOS) quiz app and a task management app
that I'm building with Vue.js and Vuex.
[https://github.com/chrisloftus](https://github.com/chrisloftus)

Blog: [https://chrisloftus.github.io](https://chrisloftus.github.io)

Email me: chris at blackflare.co to talk about your project!

------
gilli
-

SEEKING WORK - Remote

UI/UX designer and front-end developer with solid solutions to your
frustrating problems.

-

I can help you with:

UX Design - The most important aspect of every product if you ask me. We will
work together to make user flows, wireframes and prototypes to get a clear
overview of the products goals and how the user will achieve them.

UI Design - This is where your brand and details get added to the wireframes
and user flow. Everything has to be consistent with your image.

Front-end development - Implementation can be tricky. I got the skills to work
with your developers, or on my own, to make your product superb.

All this and a lot more!

Checkout some of my previous work at [https://gilli.is/](https://gilli.is/)
and contact me at gilli@hn.gilli.is

------
rwieruch
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Berlin - Content Marketing / Marketer

\- Content Production (Blog Content, Product Texts, Newsletter)

\- Content Marketing Strategies (Long Term SEO Optimization, Newsletter
Campaign, Growing your Mailing List)

\- Landing Page Optimization (.e.g Best Practices Guidance, SEO, Conversion
Rates)

\- Dedicated Content Promotion (Social Media, Reddit, HN, Influencer)

\- Social Media Channel Optimization & Assistance (e.g. Facebook, Twitter,
Pinterest, Instagram)

\- Landing Page or Blog Setup (e.g. Hosting, Domain Registrar, Initial Setup)

I am eager to work with you or your company on these things. Feel free to
reach out with questions or contract offers:
[https://www.iamliesa.com/](https://www.iamliesa.com/)

------
aviraldg
SEEKING WORK

Location: Bhubaneswar, India

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Python (web, multiple frameworks like Django and Flask),
JavaScript/Node.js (web, mobile, multiple frameworks like React and Angular),
Android (and much more; check my resume)

Résumé/CV: [http://www.aviraldg.com/resume/](http://www.aviraldg.com/resume/)
or [http://www.aviraldg.com/files/aviral-dasgupta-
resume.pdf](http://www.aviraldg.com/files/aviral-dasgupta-resume.pdf)

Email: aviraldg+whoishiring@gmail.com

If you're looking to accelerate development on an early stage project, save
yourself the time and drop me an email.

------
cmorgan8506
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Eastern Canada)

Technologies: Python, Javascript, PHP, CSS, HTML, Postgres, Django, Flask,
React, Angular, Redis, AWS, WordPress

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1UUHIqYp020VuJOGUr5Z_YSif...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1UUHIqYp020VuJOGUr5Z_YSiftWEZAA0lZ8pkXM9NN5c/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: colin.morgan[at]fullbit.ca

Over seven years experience as a professional developer. Looking for long term
remote contracts. Have over six years experience working remotely with
distributed teams.

Get in touch if you'd like to discuss further.

------
sasha0
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Location: Ukraine

Metaclass is an agency, focused custom on ecommerce development and business
automation using Python 3 and Django. We develop complex e-shops, ecommerce
and marketing platforms, b2c and b2b marketplaces, Point of Sale, CRM, ERP,
paperless workflow, dashboards and provide Django-Oscar commercial support.

We use: Python 3, Django, Django REST Framework, Postgresql, Memcached,
Celery, Github, Elastic and for majority of current ecommerce projects -
Django Oscar. More info about projects -
[http://metaclass.co](http://metaclass.co)

Get in touch - info@metaclass.co

------
swordx10
SEEKING WORK - Remote

My name is Emad and I'm a Front end web developer and designer with years of
experience in the field. I've worked with businesses ranging from startups to
hugely popular websites (Such as xda-developers and Harvard CNS).

Here is a list of my skills:

\- HTML/CSS

\- Bootstrap (if needed)

\- WordPress

\- JavaScript

\- jQuery (if needed)

\- React

\- Redux

\- ES6

\- TypeScript

\- Socketio

You can view my work here: [http://www.sx-portfolio.com](http://www.sx-
portfolio.com) And contact me through my email: emads14@gmail.com

Thanks, Emad

------
Abdur91
SEEKING WORK

Remote: yes

Location: Lahore,Punjab,Pakistan

Stack:Django/python,angular,react,grails(spring),mysql,postgres,html,css etc

Email: abdurleo91@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/AbdurRehman91](https://github.com/AbdurRehman91)

I am full stack web developer having 3 years of experience in django,grails on
server end.On back-end i have experience in angular,react,html,css and other
js frameworks

------
usablejungle
SEEKING WORK- NYC or Remote-

Senior UX Designer with 20 years' experience, seeking freelance projects ~25
hours per week, will write a proposal after receiving a project overview

See [http://www.usablejungle.com](http://www.usablejungle.com)

------
147
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I help B2B SaaS businesses that sell to technical audiences capture and
nurture leads with email marketing automation. Unlike other marketing
consultants, I'm also a developer and that allows me to uniquely understand
your audience and the value your software provides.

Ideally, you are a company that makes around 6 figures in monthly recurring
revenue.

Feel free to contact me in my profile even if you don't fit the description.

I'll have availability September and beyond.

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance

Python/Django/Mobile/React/React-Native, with extensive experience building of
web applications, e-commerce marketplaces. I've worked a lot AWS, Docker,
Ansible

I have a research background in data analysis. I also have experience with
Golang, React, Clojure, numpy, pandas, scikit-learn, nltk, TensorFlow etc.
Some recent examples from my portfolio:

* Airbase - Coming Soon. An app to manage hundreds of app subscriptions using virtual credit cards. [https://angel.co/airbase-1](https://angel.co/airbase-1)

* [http://www.moonliteapp.com](http://www.moonliteapp.com) \- An app for freelancers and clients to work together.

* [https://www.healthasaservice.co/](https://www.healthasaservice.co/) \- An HR analytics dashboard to manage company health events and employee health reports.

* [https://www.igrowfit.com](https://www.igrowfit.com) \- A corporate fitness subscription platform

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

* Turbotax CPA Select for Intuit, to help select accountants. Formerly Teaspiller.com

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform(for print on demand) and online courses.

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com)

You can look at
[http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio](http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio)

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Email: sidmitra.del+hn@gmail.com

------
cool-RR
SEEKING WORK - Remote only. (Based in Tel-Aviv.)

Hi, I'm Ram, a freelance web developer with six years of experience building
web applications for startups.

My expertise is in taking your idea and building it from scratch to the point
where it's a fully-functional web app that serves paying users.

Technologies used: Python, Django, Heroku, Git.

More information: [https://chipmunkdev.com/](https://chipmunkdev.com/)

------
Sgoettschkes
SEEKING WORK - Vienna / Austria - Remote possible

I'M a web developer working with Python, Dart, PHP and Javascript. I am also
working on 2 Clojure projects (with Clojurescript). I have experience using
MySQL, PostgreSQL, Google Datastore, MongoDB and redis as databases.

Full bio + contact: [http://agileaddicts.com/](http://agileaddicts.com/)

I do have about 12h/week available right now.

------
driverdan
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Austin, TX, or US on site w/ per diem

I help early stage startups build their tech team. I work with you to identify
the skills you need, develop a hiring plan, and team structure.

I'm also taking on JavaScript projects, full stack or front end. I can bring
in other freelancers if you need a bigger team or other skills.

See my website at [http://driverdan.com](http://driverdan.com)

------
gmcerveny
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote

I'm an experienced iOS dev who works in music technology. Would love to find
another swift developer to contribute a few hours (<10) per week to ongoing
projects.

More details and contact:
[https://gist.github.com/gmcerveny/c5adf0a3f273253bc8bbaec38e...](https://gist.github.com/gmcerveny/c5adf0a3f273253bc8bbaec38ec77644)

------
zvanness
SEEKING WORK - Remote, San Francisco, Washington D.C

I'm a full stack developer and designer.

I'll build you a minimal lovable product for a fixed $9K and in 4 weeks.

For iOS apps, I use Swift. For web apps, I use Ruby/Rails, JavaScript.

To see some of my recent work:

[http://breue.com/](http://breue.com/)

[https://dribbble.com/zachvanness](https://dribbble.com/zachvanness)

My email: zach@breue.com

------
canadiancreed
SEEKING WORK - Remote.

Currently based in Southern Ontario

I'm currently looking for back end development opportunities. I have
experience in multiple languages, mainly in the Java stack, and have worked
with companies ranging from brand new startups to world wide distrusted
corporate teams. Also have some experience with Python, Scala, and system
administration tasks as well.

Please contact me at creedis at gmail dot com

------
donretag
SEEKING WORK - Los Angeles/Remote/Open for occasional travel to SF/NY

Looking to move to freelancing full-time in September. Do not have a public
portfolio yet, but want to post something today, August 1st.

Back-end Java developer with a strong emphasis on Elasticsearch. Several
commits in core and was one of the peer reviewers of the Definitive Guide
book. Spring, AWS, Reactor, and all the good Java buzzwords.

------
juliankrispel
SEEKING WORK | Brighton, UK | remote: preferred | travel possible |
reactrocket.com

Hi I'm Jules. I develop interfaces for startups all over the world. I
specialise in react as well as draft.js for text based interfaces.

Get in touch and let's get your project flying!

email: julian@reactrocket.com twitter: @juliandoesstuff

------
pienight
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Mobile & web developer with a huge pile of experience in building iOS/Android
apps, web apps and beyond. Track record of building & shipping. I've been
specialising in building MVP's lately but I can do other things too! Also of
late I'm starting to get into AR, so there's that.

* React Native, Titanium, PhoneGap

* PHP, MySQL, Laravel, Codeigniter

* HTML5, CSS3, JS, jQuery, Vue.js

Email hello@darkpie.com.

I'm UK based.

------
laurilii
SEEKING WORK - Amsterdam, Netherlands / Remote

Freelance designer and front-end developer with 9 years of experience. I also
do full stack development work with Meteor.

HTML, CSS, LESS, SCSS, PHP, Bootstrap, jQuery, MeteorJS, Git, Grunt, WordPress
& wooCommerce, Kirby CMS

Portfolio & contact info: [http://lauriliimatta.com](http://lauriliimatta.com)

------
akrakesh
SEEKING WORK from anywhere around the world | ONLY REMOTE | I'm in India

I'm a web and mobile UI/UX designer.

Experience: 6 years

Technologies/Skills:

\- UI/UX design for web, iOS and Android

\- Information architecture

\- Interaction design

\- Visual design

\- Icon design

\- Branding

\- HTML & CSS

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in](http://radesign.in)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
jbonniwell
SEEKING WORK - Remote (USA) - Marketing Automation

Are you looking to grow your business in a scalable way that doesn't overwhelm
your to-do list?

I can implement automation that will market and grow your business 24/7/365
while letting you focus on more important things (including vacations).

Tell me a little bit about yourself and your business: joe@lcfermi.com

------
ThomPete
SEEKING FREELANCER: New York, Brooklyn or Remote

MAC DEVELOPER

Looking for experienced Mac developer with experience in desktop apps
(Objective C, Swift)

\---

IOS AND ANDROID DEVELOPER

For development of an GPS/Beacon/Geofence based mobile tracking application.

\---

PHP/Javascript DEVELOPER

Experience in Laravel a plus, building a platform for a productivity platform.
Please mail: info@ghostnoteapp.com

~~~
coupdejarnac
This guy doesn't reply to emails.

------
nick2
SEEKING WORK

Location: Remote

iOS developer looking for new projects. Have experience with both Objective-C
and Swift.
[http://nickpetrov.weebly.com/portfolio.html](http://nickpetrov.weebly.com/portfolio.html)
Feel free to get in touch at nickiosdev+hn@gmail.com for more info.

------
juanuys
SEEKING WORK - London - Remote OK

I'm a full-stack web developer, with most of my time spent on JVM/JS/Python
platforms over the past 15 years.

[https://uys.io/cv](https://uys.io/cv)

Please email me at juan@uys.io

------
arafsheikh
SEEKING WORK

Location: New Delhi, India

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Python, Android, Ruby

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sheikharaf/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sheikharaf/)

Email: arafsheikh+whoishiring@gmail.com

